# Pennsylvania knitting groups



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

Knitting Guilds
Pennsylvania
Blue Bell
Blue Bell Knitting Guild
Meets Mondays and Wednesdays, 10 am, at the Wissahickon Valley Public Library, 650 Skippack Pike (Rte. 73), Blue Bell, PA
Contact: Cathy [email protected]
Lancaster
Red Rows Knitters
Meets the the first Tuesday of each month. 7 pm - 9 pm at St Matthew's Evangelical Lutheran Church, 700 Pleasure Rd, Lancaster, PA
Contact: [email protected]
Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh East Knitting Guild
Meets the fourth Wednesday of each month except Nov. and Dec. at Good Shepherd Lutheran Church in Monroeville at 7:00
Contact: Becky [email protected]
Philadelphia
Liberty Bell Knitters
Meets 7 pm, second Monday of the month. Cathedral Village, 600 E. Cathedral Rd., Philadelphia
Contact: [email protected]
Sewickley (Northwest of Pittsburgh)
The Three Rivers Knitting Guild
Meets at St. Paul's Lutheran Church, Logan St., Sewickley, PA. Meetings are held the second Monday at 7:30 pm September to May.
Contact: Yarns Unlimited, 435 Beaver St., Sewickley, PA 15143 Phone: 412-741-8894.
Somerset
Roofgarden Knitting Guild
Meets 7:00 P. M. at the Laurel Arts Center, 214 S. Harrison Ave.Somerset, Pa. 15501, the second Thursday of the month.
Contact: [email protected]
Waynesboro
Blue Ridge Knitters Guild
Meets the third Monday of the month at 10:00 A.M. at The Church of the Apostles at 336 Barnett Ave, Waynesboro, PA
Contact: Doris [email protected]


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

This is EXACTLY what is to be posted in offline events, announcements, discussions category!


----------



## marydeckman (Feb 14, 2017)

Impressive! I wish they were closer to me.


----------



## baxterboy (Oct 3, 2016)

Any groups in Bucks county Pennsyvania?


----------



## marydeckman (Feb 14, 2017)

I used to have a knitting group, but people moved, etc. I’m near Doylestown and have been thinking about getting people together. Covid has been a stopper, but things seem to be getting better for people who are vaccinated. Sound interesting?


----------



## Knutsy (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm in Bucks County (Newtown) also and would love to join a group.


----------



## marydeckman (Feb 14, 2017)

I used to have a knitting group, but people moved, etc. I’m near Doylestown and have been thinking about getting people together. Covid has been a stopper, but things seem to be getting better for people who are vaccinated. Sound interesting?


----------



## marydeckman (Feb 14, 2017)

Newtown and Plumsteadville are a bit far apart, especially in winter. But possibly meet at the Doylestown library or some other in between spot? It would be fun to do “social” knitting, crochet or what have you.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

lkg67 said:


> Knitting Guilds
> Pennsylvania
> 
> Blue Bell
> ...


This is great information! Where did you find it? I'm curious because I know that Yarns Unlimited in Sewickley changed hands almost 6 years ago (it's Sewickley Yarns now) so I'm afraid that some of the info may be out of date.

I may have found it: http://www.knittingonthenet.com/guilds/gpa.htm


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

There is a knitting guild in State College, PA. We meet on the first Thrusday of the month at 100 Patton Plaza, State College, PA. We start at 6:30 p.m. for meet and greet, 7 p.m. for the meeting and 7:30 p.m. for a program to enhance our knitting skills. We have a fiber festival the third weekend in March and this year have 22 vendors, plus free classes, and baskets filled with goodies to be purchased. The spinners, embroderors, and the weavers join us as well. Contact [email protected]


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

We had a group in Indiana, but last year during the pandemic we sort of fell apart and haven't met since.

Also there is a group in Butler that some of our members also belonged to.


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Junita County PA - Matamoras United Methodist Church, Port Royal, PA 17082 - PM me for organizer contact. Dates change monthly as church may be reserved for another function.

Perry County PA - Humble Stitch, pre-covid was the first Sat and Sun afternoon from 3-6, https://www.humblestitch.com/

I enjoy both groups.


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

TammyK said:


> This is great information! Where did you find it? I'm curious because I know that Yarns Unlimited in Sewickley changed hands almost 6 years ago (it's Sewickley Yarns now) so I'm afraid that some of the info may be out of date.
> 
> I may have found it: http://www.knittingonthenet.com/guilds/gpa.htm


It came in an email to announce a meeting.


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

Cilscreations said:


> We had a group in Indiana, but last year during the pandemic we sort of fell apart and haven't met since.
> 
> Also there is a group in Butler that some of our members also belonged to.


Dang it I wish I would have known this when I lived in Indiana.


----------

